# Puente H con Gate driver IC



## Fksas (Abr 7, 2011)

Hola todos..

Estoy realizo un variador de frecuencia para controlar la velocidad de un motor AC de 120V. el diseño consta de un puente H con 4 Mosfets y 2 controladores IR2110, la señal PWM es obtenida de un PIC, con una frecuencia de 1kHz.

Mi problema es que en las pruebas realizadas con los Drivers IR2110 sus salidas HO y LO son incoherentes, alguien que me pueda colaborar!! y decirme como puedo probar estos drivers y verificar su salida.

Disculpen el esquema, ya que falta la conexión de las tierras flotantes del puente H.
Los diodos D1 y D2 son UF4007 ultrarapidos.


----------



## curioso207 (Abr 7, 2011)

esto es una parte que publique ayer aqui habla de la forma de disparo y partes para un variador de velocidad esto te ayudara a probar los ir2110


http://www.irf.com/technical-info/appnotes/an-985.pdf

aqui te dejo otra aplicacion en la cual simplifica el circuito con el ir2110 y habla de disparo flotado y modo adecuado que te ayudara a realizar tu proyecto estos circuitos ya los tengo comprobados y funcionan, espero que esta informacion le sirva a alguien mas como me sirvio a mi en su timpo

saludos y exito 
http://www.irf.com/technical-info/appnotes/an-978.pdf


----------



## Fksas (Abr 7, 2011)

Gracias curioso207 por tu tiempo, las voy a revisar y aunque ya he mirado bastante información de la pagina oficial creo que estoy confundido o saturado jejeee... posiblemente el error esta en la señal PWM que genero con el PIC ya que el Duty cicle debe ser entre el 10% y el 90% de la frecuencia y yo estoy sobrepasando estos limites. mi conclusión sera correcta? 
mañana are algunas pruebas para verificar esto de igual manera sos un buena onda, gracias!


----------



## Fksas (Abr 10, 2011)

Que tal curioso207, la idea mia era realizar pruebas sin los mosfet, con solo la señal PWM a la entrada del IC para ver su salida (HO, LO), bueno pues el resultado era una señal muy buena en LO en fase con LI pero la salida del lado alto HO es un voltaje constante igual a VCC, acaso esto es normal?. 
Probe con varios IR2110 y todos me dan lo mismo, no se si tengo que ponerle los Mosfet y una carga pequeña como un led.
Que me recomiendas?, gracias.


----------



## curioso207 (Abr 11, 2011)

yo te aconsejaria que le pusieras los mosfet polarizado a un voltaje de 12 volts para que puedas ver la salida y que no pongas en riesgo tus mosfet tambien cuando lo pruebes ponle un capacitor entre la punta y el punto central de ambos mosfets para que puedas ver la señal

en este pdf en la pagina 11 encontraras el circuito de prueba
http://www.irf.com/technical-info/appnotes/an-978.pdf
y en la pagina 25 se acopla perfectamente a tu aplicacion

nota no olvides los capacitores entre 5y6 para la parte alta y el 2 y 3 para la parte baja ese capacitor es importante checa la figura 30 pagina 27 ese tambien te ayudara para tu prueba
saludos


----------



## Fksas (Abr 11, 2011)

Ahora mismo haré esas pruebas..gracias..!


----------



## Fksas (Abr 12, 2011)

Gracias curioso207, realice el montaje de la pagina 25 y funciono a la perfección, al parecer el lado alto (HO) solo se puede apreciar conectando los mosfet. Me a servido de mucho tu ayuda gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2011)

curioso207 dijo:


> esto *es una parte que publique ayer aqui* habla de la forma de disparo y partes para un variador de velocidad esto te ayudara a probar los ir2110


 
en que otro tema publicaste algo ??
asi lo miro
gracias


----------



## curioso207 (Abr 13, 2011)

aqui publique otro post y en la seccion de microcontroladores generalmente contesto freescale y msp430 de texas instruments de pics muy rara vez
en esta seccion solo cuando son drivers de motores 

y disculpa pero no recuerdo los otros post aqui te dejo el de la pregunta esta casi al final 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-motor-trifasico-3x380v-1hp-35473/index2.html


de antemano en lo que pueda ayudar contestare 
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 13, 2011)

hola, mira te sere sincero, yo una vez consegui varios ir2151 y viendo la data sheet vi que eran como un 555 asi que asi los use, aprovechando el Dz interno en un circuito a fuente a C.
anduvo ok como era de esperarse.
pero siempre me quede con las ganas de comprender eso de las salidas esas flotantes y eso, nunca use mosfet ni necesite hacer estos puentes H , pero me gusta ojear algunos integrados para ver que otras aplicaciones les puedo dar .
pero primero hay que comprender la teoria, si tenes algo en castellano acerca de las salidas te agradezco .
me refiero a eso de que esos mosfet deben conectarse entre un + y un menos distinto de los comunes .....yo siempre me maneje entre masa y +vcc, con triacs, reles, T. bipolares.

por eso esas salidas no las comprendo , si tenes algun apunte claro y sencillo me lo comere.

un saludo y gracias


----------



## curioso207 (Abr 15, 2011)

por desgracia la documentacion generalmente esta en ingles pero ese capacitor te ayuda a disparar el transistor de alto y ademas te sirve para los undershotings no tengo una traduccion exacta de ello este documento te explica porque del disparo flotado 

si checas el documento en la pagina 9 ala 11 el disparo y la referencia esta con respecto al punto positivo haciendo que el punto se flote con respecto a tierra para poder hacer disparar el mosfer  ademas de contar con un diodo de proteccion para evirtar una retroalimentacion hacia la fuente de tal manera que queda flotado tu punto de disparo hacia la compuerta del mosfet en la parte alta del brazo de tu puente





fernandob dijo:


> hola, mira te sere sincero, yo una vez consegui varios ir2151 y viendo la data sheet vi que eran como un 555 asi que asi los use, aprovechando el Dz interno en un circuito a fuente a C.
> anduvo ok como era de esperarse.
> pero siempre me quede con las ganas de comprender eso de las salidas esas flotantes y eso, nunca use mosfet ni necesite hacer estos puentes H , pero me gusta ojear algunos integrados para ver que otras aplicaciones les puedo dar .
> pero primero hay que comprender la teoria, si tenes algo en castellano acerca de las salidas te agradezco .
> ...



esto te permite aislar el disparo del transistor sin transformador


----------



## Fksas (Abr 15, 2011)

Al probar el circuito con una pequeña carga en el puente H funciono bien, pero al alimentar el puente con 169 Vrms este rectificado y filtrado de 120 Vac, se daño inmediatamente el puente de diodos y el IR2110, entonces aisle las tierras del puente H y del IR2110 y al conectarlo se daña de nuevo el puente de diodos del rectificador "explota" jejeee, 

Creo que es por alguna sobre corriente, entonces debería ser que el motor esta exigiendo mucha corriente pero no debería ser así por en las especificaciones funciona con 0.28 A.

que estoy haciendo mal???. anexo el circuito que he montado para una posible recomendacion. Gracias!


----------



## Palvulito (Abr 16, 2011)

Hola necesito hacer un puente H con MOSFET canal N y canal P tipo E y tipo D pero no se que transistor poner estuve viendo los que se publico y usan el IRFD9110 pero no si se tipo E y D, me podrian proporcionar la matricula de un MOSFET de este tipo.


----------



## curioso207 (Abr 18, 2011)

se me olvidaba comentarte un error en tu digrama


apoyate en este esquematico recuerda que puede ser porque tu capacitor se puede quedar cargado en un disparo en cada semiciclo 

recuerda que el transistor al encender en un semiciclo se queda cargado el capacitor de arriba y despues al encender el de abajo es un corto directo analizalo y veras que por eso te exploto





pense que ibas ha hacer todo el puente con 4 transistores asi como se muestra en el pdf[/quote]

te recomiendo que uses la aplicacion del pdf de la figura 27 de la pagina 25 para lograr variar la velocidad


----------



## Fksas (Abr 19, 2011)

Te lo agradezco curioso207, pues crei que el medio puente me iba a servir para variar la velocidad (FIGURA (A), y pues lo que se me explotaba eran los diodos del puente rectificador (D1,2,3,4). Seria algo como la FIGURA (B), lo montare a ver como me va,
muchas gracias!


----------



## Fksas (May 3, 2011)

Tengo una duda con respecto a la señal HO y LO que va al Gate de los MOSFETs, según la teoría del Inversor (Inversor1.jpg) estos deben ser conmutados alternativamente en forma de diagonal; (S1, S2) cerrados y (S3,S4) abiertos, o (S1,S2) abiertos y (S3,S4) cerrados, pero en el diseño recomendado (FiguraB.jpg) para cargas inductivas se muestra que HO cierra o abre a (S1,S3) y lo mismo para LO (S4,S2), lo que no daria carga al motor.
No lo entiendo, alguien me podria explicar mejor?


----------



## curioso207 (May 3, 2011)

en la figura b tambien tiene que ser en diagonal si te fijas tienes que encender los transistores cruzados para poder accionar el motor aun cuando tengas la carga inductiva sino no podras mandarle voltaje a la carga


----------



## Fksas (May 3, 2011)

Las pruebas que realice las hice conmutando los MOSFET en diagonal, pero lo que note es que S1 y S4 (Inversor1.jpg) pareciera que se cerraran al mismo tiempo pues ambos transistores se calentaban, lo que provocaba un corto en la fuente, entonces estoy creyendo que esto se debe a la recuperación de los transistores al abrir y cerrar rápidamente (1KHz).
Se supone que los Drivers están diseñados para una conmutación ideal y evitar esto.
Acaso estoy equivocado?.


----------



## curioso207 (May 9, 2011)

asi es los driver no tiens problema porque estan diseñados para frecuencias de switcheo mas altas toma en cuenta que tambien debes de apagarlo de una manera controlada tomando en cuenta la energia almacenada del motor asi no se destruira tu puente H


----------



## Fksas (May 16, 2011)

Al realizar las pruebas con el diagrama de la figura (B), no anda el Motor. Entonces pues decidí tomar algunas medidas al motor a diferentes frecuencias con el LCR del laboratorio, y este es el resultado:

---F------L-------Ohm----Z

100Hz---383 mH----68-----631
120Hz---372 mH----78-----758
1kHz----308 mH----286----6289
10kHz---207 mH----6.5k---63167

Como el Puente H, lo estoy conmutando a 1kHz, la impedancia del motor es bastante alta a esta frecuencia entonces por consiguiente la corriente que circula por el motor seria:
169 Vrms/6289 = 26.87 mA
Esta corriente no suple las necesidades del motor, ya que este consume 280mA a 60Hz.
Es correcta mi consideracion?
y si es correcta en este caso el motor no se podria utilizar!
esto tiene alguna solucion!


----------



## curioso207 (May 20, 2011)

prueba con otro motor de otro tipo para comparar resultados trata de bajar un poco mas la frecuencia aver como se comporta


----------



## Renato Masias (May 22, 2011)

Hola, primero debes ver que està fallando lo màs seguro es que no estas disparando bien al IR por eso no lo haces flotar al lado de arriba, primero coloca unas puntas de osciloscopio en HO y VS (salida-masa del flotante) debe ser una onda cuadrada bien definida, si tu Vcc es 15V entonces la onda cuadrada flotante debe tener una amplitud de 13 a 14V.

Ahora coloca las puntas del osciloscopio en el Drenador_Source del Mosfet de arriba, tambièn debe ser una onda cuadrada en todo el rango del duty cycle.

Si las ondas no son cuadradas entonces no disparas bien al mosfet.

saludos.


----------



## prometeo01091991 (Dic 9, 2014)

Buenas tardes, disculpen, alguien me podría dar *unas recomendaciones de diseño*  antes de pasarlo a placa? . Mas que nada *tengo duda en las compuertas lógicas*, si llevan resistencias y de que valores serian estas?, la idea es alimentarlas con un pic a 5v. Se que esos mosfet no son para ese voltaje, *solo los puse ahí para hacer la prueba y ver que en la simulación trabaje como debe*.

De ante mano les agradezco por darse tiempo de revisarlo


----------



## Alex Oteiza (Jun 15, 2016)

Te funciona correctamente este circuito. Utilizas el IR2112 en vez del IR2110. Esto es así.
Gracias.


----------



## prometeo01091991 (Jun 15, 2016)

con el tiempo hice mas pruebas y mas diseños, recordaba haber subido el diseño final al foro, pero creo q me he confundido, hay dos opciones, la primera es esta del condensador, pero necesitas mas programación del control de las compuertas  tanto superior como inferior, es un gorro, la otra es invertir un poco mas y colocar una fuente de 15V en la zona superior, yo utilizo estas 

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...SIP5-Original-Product/1194964_32682047714.htm

http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/468/RO-225928.pdf

son caras, pero cumplen su cometido, y evitaras complicarte tu programa en el microcontrolador, yo utilice el ir2113 que en mexico es mas facil de conseguir. Luego busco un diseño que hizo un norteamericano para un motor brushless de 50kw y acompleto lo q te comento

Este es el circuito que te comento, es para que te des una idea de dnd van las fuentes

http://www.masinaelectrica.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/brushless-controller-schematic.png


----------



## Alex Oteiza (Jun 26, 2016)

Hola: muchas gracias por tu contestación. Yo lo estoy haciendo con IR2110 que es el antiguo del IR2112. Sigo con mis pruebas, de todas las maneras está bien el esquema de este controlador.
Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------

